# Driving



## BecksGill (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi guys, I will be heading to Sydney in a few weeks and I don't have a driving licence. Will I be able to take get one in Australia even though I only have a working holiday visa? Someone told me this was possible? Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You don't need one. You can drive on an international (American) license while you're on your WHV. If you eventually wind up on a different (permanent) visa, then you'd have to get an Australian license.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

As long as its the same vehicle class as ur licence is for. But have a feeling u can only use it for a short time. Some states may vary though.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ozzy - it's as long as you're on a temporary visa AND your international visa is still valid. Once you're on a permanent visa you have to get an Australian one. That's true in all states. This gets asked her over and over and over and over and over... haha. And this is also what my fiance was told when he went to get an Australian license shortly after arriving on a 457. They told him to wait until he became permanent.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think she said that "she doesn't have a driving license" as in she doesn't have one at all.

If that is the case, it might not really be worth it because if you don't have a license you will need to get a learners permit. Learners permits have changed alot since I did mine all those years ago but now I think you need to clock up a certain number of hours with a driving school.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG. I need to back away from the forum for a while, hahaha. I totally missed the part where she didn't already have a license. Excellent catch, Mish.


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

For what it's worth, at least in NSW (not sure about the other states), you don't need to keep the hours log on a learner's permit if you are over 25 years old. There's also the possibility that you won't be able to get that license recognized anywhere else as, after passing your tests, you are still on a provisional P1 license for a year, and then a provisional P2 license for 2 years which come with certain restrictions.

I googled a bit, and this is what I found (from the NSW Transport Roads and Maritime Services website):

"*2. As a visitor, can I get a NSW licence as soon as I arrive in Australia?
*
[...]

If you are a temporary overseas visitor and do not hold an overseas licence, you may apply for a NSW learner licence without waiting six months. Your learner licence will display the 'Q' condition and will only be valid for 12 months. Once you have obtained a NSW learner licence all tenure and testing requirements must be met to progress through to an unrestricted licence. See Getting a car licence and Getting a motorcycle rider licence for more information."

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) < Visitors to NSW < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services

Again, this might not even be worth it as you need at least 3 years after you pass your first test (and get the P1 license) before you can obtain a full license.


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

How come you know how to drive and you don't have a licence mate.

Firstly, you need to have to L plate. In order for you drive on L plate, you need a fully licenced companion.

[
QUOTE=BecksGill;154881]Hi guys, I will be heading to Sydney in a few weeks and I don't have a driving licence. Will I be able to take get one in Australia even though I only have a working holiday visa? Someone told me this was possible? Thanks! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

My sister was living in WA a while ago on a WHV and she was able to get a learning permit even though she had never held a Canadian drivers license.


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

It is possible and easy to get a learners permit after passing a theory exam. 
But you can not drive alone and required to attain certain numbers of driving hours.


----------

